
“WeLive” Apartments Let You Rent a Fold-Away Bed Behind a Curtain for $1375 - Futurebot
http://gothamist.com/2016/04/05/wework_welive_wedie.php
======
VT_Drew
No thanks. I pay just slightly more than $1,375 for the mortgage on my 4
bedroom house on 3 acres of land.

